# Dara will try to improve the working conditions



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Great insight into Dara from the always reliable Ganesha...

https://www.ganeshaspeaks.com/predictions/business/dara-khosrowshahi-horoscope-analysis/

"On analyzing the Surya Kundli of the new Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, Ganesha has found that his Libra sign will be influential between 12th September 2017 and 11th October 2018. This will have a positive impact on his performance. Dara Khosrowshahi will make new company policies and will try to give more facilities to his employees. He will try to improve the working conditions in the company and facilitate a better atmosphere ultimately leading to more efficiency as per Dara Khosrowshahi's horoscope. We work hard to get due recognition and monetary remuneration. "


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

"to his employees".

You are not an employee. 
You are a low life pseudo contractor that Dara wants to replace with a robot.
He wants to charge the customer more and pay you less.
He wants to make sure you cannot sue or result to other legal remedies when Uber lies, cheats and steals from you.

From the horoscope predictions of "Cigars Speaks", the new fortune telling genius.

Have your personal fortune told by me after a donation to my paypal account. I look into the tarot cards, the stars. moon and sun. I worship the alcoholic spirits and various other means of mind altering but enlightening substances. Your donation to my account will guarantee to result in a smaller checking account for you. Money back guarantee if you are not charged for my services.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

He's only gonna have ONE good month? I'm confident he'll do better than that!


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Great insight into Dara from the always reliable Ganesha...
> 
> https://www.ganeshaspeaks.com/predictions/business/dara-khosrowshahi-horoscope-analysis/
> 
> "On analyzing the Surya Kundli of the new Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, Ganesha has found that his Libra sign will be influential between 12th September 2017 and 11th October 2018. This will have a positive impact on his performance. Dara Khosrowshahi will make new company policies and will try to give more facilities to his employees. He will try to improve the working conditions in the company and facilitate a better atmosphere ultimately leading to more efficiency as per Dara Khosrowshahi's horoscope. We work hard to get due recognition and monetary remuneration. "


Please UP, this stuff is making real drivers feel sick.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

That's a pretty old article, but I appreciate the attempt at positive input.

Here is a fresher article featuring Dara, trying to make Uber better:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AkYQqUMIRDAJ&usg=AOvVaw1-40eXmS3rnjn72jx2YKCE


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Great insight into Dara from the always reliable Ganesha...
> 
> https://www.ganeshaspeaks.com/predictions/business/dara-khosrowshahi-horoscope-analysis/
> 
> "On analyzing the Surya Kundli of the new Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, Ganesha has found that his Libra sign will be influential between 12th September 2017 and 11th October 2018. This will have a positive impact on his performance. Dara Khosrowshahi will make new company policies and will try to give more facilities to his employees. He will try to improve the working conditions in the company and facilitate a better atmosphere ultimately leading to more efficiency as per Dara Khosrowshahi's horoscope. We work hard to get due recognition and monetary remuneration. "


Your position of doing PR work shows.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Great insight into Dara from the always reliable Ganesha...
> 
> https://www.ganeshaspeaks.com/predictions/business/dara-khosrowshahi-horoscope-analysis/
> 
> "On analyzing the Surya Kundli of the new Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, Ganesha has found that his Libra sign will be influential between 12th September 2017 and 11th October 2018. This will have a positive impact on his performance. Dara Khosrowshahi will make new company policies and will try to give more facilities to his employees. He will try to improve the working conditions in the company and facilitate a better atmosphere ultimately leading to more efficiency as per Dara Khosrowshahi's horoscope. We work hard to get due recognition and monetary remuneration. "


Let's hope the Dar reads this!!! He might get a CLUE!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

180 days of change !

Security " Listening" to driver input as instructed by Dara.

" UBERCARES"


----------



## KingSolemon213 (Sep 15, 2018)

Mista T said:


> That's a pretty old article, but I appreciate the attempt at positive input.
> 
> Here is a fresher article featuring Dara, trying to make Uber better:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AkYQqUMIRDAJ&usg=AOvVaw1-40eXmS3rnjn72jx2YKCE


Dara, Dora the explorer whoever let's keep it real they don't care about us rest in peace to Michael Jackson but they don't and if they could replace us with robots they would've yesteryear seriously it's sad how greedy the world has become but uber is greedy and not for the drivers at least


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Your position of doing PR work shows.


One dissenting voice in an angry mob.. "hey guys it's not that bad, put your pitch forks and torches away"


----------



## KingSolemon213 (Sep 15, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> Let's hope the Dar reads this!!! He might get a CLUE!


Guarantee him reading this entire forum would make zero difference. He's just another greedy person with a title. Watch let's regroup in 2 years, no progress. Thankfully I don't depend on uber and won't need uber forever. He doesn't care, all he cares about is making uber money anything else he says is for the birds. Nobody's f20ling me, sorry. I work too hard to get run over, he can have at it with others.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Great insight into Dara from the always reliable Ganesha...
> 
> https://www.ganeshaspeaks.com/predictions/business/dara-khosrowshahi-horoscope-analysis/
> 
> "On analyzing the Surya Kundli of the new Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, Ganesha has found that his Libra sign will be influential between 12th September 2017 and 11th October 2018. This will have a positive impact on his performance. Dara Khosrowshahi will make new company policies and will try to give more facilities to his employees. He will try to improve the working conditions in the company and facilitate a better atmosphere ultimately leading to more efficiency as per Dara Khosrowshahi's horoscope. We work hard to get due recognition and monetary remuneration. "


Tell Dara to lose the rating system, revise the reporting system, and put $1.45 per mile in my pocket and I'll drive until my X car falls apart and then I'll go get another one and do it again.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Great insight into Dara from the always reliable Ganesha...
> 
> https://www.ganeshaspeaks.com/predictions/business/dara-khosrowshahi-horoscope-analysis/
> 
> "On analyzing the Surya Kundli of the new Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, Ganesha has found that his Libra sign will be influential between 12th September 2017 and 11th October 2018. This will have a positive impact on his performance. Dara Khosrowshahi will make new company policies and will try to give more facilities to his employees. He will try to improve the working conditions in the company and facilitate a better atmosphere ultimately leading to more efficiency as per Dara Khosrowshahi's horoscope. We work hard to get due recognition and monetary remuneration. "


Stop doing drugs or quit taking the medications you are currently on.



Z129 said:


> Tell Dara to lose the rating system, revise the reporting system, and put $1.45 per mile in my pocket and I'll drive until my X car falls apart and then I'll go get another one and do it again.


You think there's lots of other ants competing for your rides now? Raise the mileage rate to $1.50 or $2.00 per mile and see what happens then!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Great insight into Dara from the always reliable Ganesha...
> 
> https://www.ganeshaspeaks.com/predictions/business/dara-khosrowshahi-horoscope-analysis/
> 
> "On analyzing the Surya Kundli of the new Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, Ganesha has found that his Libra sign will be influential between 12th September 2017 and 11th October 2018. This will have a positive impact on his performance. Dara Khosrowshahi will make new company policies and will try to give more facilities to his employees. He will try to improve the working conditions in the company and facilitate a better atmosphere ultimately leading to more efficiency as per Dara Khosrowshahi's horoscope. We work hard to get due recognition and monetary remuneration. "


Its oct. 2018 . . . and Thennnn . . .
" everything went into toilet seat uber logo"
Flush


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

jonhjax said:


> Stop doing drugs or quit taking the medications you are currently on.
> 
> You think there's lots of other ants competing for your rides now? Raise the mileage rate to $1.50 or $2.00 per mile and see what happens then!!


That is a pretty good point. But I'll risk it. I can compete with ants. They are always off doing pool and shorties.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah I’ve always found horoscopes to be very useful in planning my life. Somehow I think working conditions would improve automatically if pay improved.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Somehow I think working conditions would improve automatically if pay improved


Pay increase + cap on drivers = happy drivers


----------

